# Sound of Cylons



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great vid :thumb:

Such an underrated brilliant TV series.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bit of a coincidence, I've only just watched The Plan for the first time last week.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Like that, watched the whole series on DVD, very good indeed.

Kev


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Liked it 
Alex


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a quick heads up the new series of Battlestar Galactica is starting again from Season One, episode one on *Sky2 10:00pm Tue 30 Oct*

Series link it peeps :thumb:


----------

